# replacement code for HCPCS G0393



## Tinasquaw (May 5, 2010)

Need help one of my doc's used HCPCS code G0393  I later found that the code had been deleted. 
not sure what code replaced G0393   
Could someone help.

Thank You
Tina


----------



## mitchellde (May 5, 2010)

The G codes G0393 and G0392 were deleted for 2010.  The final rule was issued in 2009 and states:
A percutaneous transluminal angioplasty of an arterial AV fistula or graft should be reported with 35475 for the procedure and 75962 for the imaging. For a venous AV fistula or graft angioplasty, report code 35476 for the procedure and 75978 for the imaging.


----------



## pjohns01 (May 6, 2010)

Please look at the codes 35470 through 35476.  The most typical would be code 35476.


----------

